# Important Forum Announcement (Please read)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Friends and fellow GC Members


Almost 17 years ago I created a website that consisted of one page. GuitarsCanada.com was born. It grew steadily and went through many changes. In late 2005 I decided to add a forum to it and not much later that forum took on a life of its own. Since then we have added a ton of resources to this community much of it coming from you, the members. I have said many times over the years that GC belongs to all of you now, the members who support it and contribute to it.

Many times over the years I have been approached to sell the forum. I have always declined because I enjoyed the tinkering and had the time to devote to it. The last few years have become harder to put the time into the background work and maintenance. Life changes, career changes and maybe even some old age.

I was approached again about a month ago and this time decided to explore the offer. The time felt right. It has always been important to me that if and when I did decide to sell the site that it would be maintained and taken care of in the same spirit and with the same level of care as we have always tried to provide. I believe that I have found such an organization and a vast staff of highly trained server side and software experts. It is also a pleasure to say that the company is Canadian owned and operated.

Therefore, I would like to announce today that I have concluded the sale of GC to Verticalscope.

Verticalscope owns and maintains a large number of forums and have the resources available to grow GC in the future far more than I ever would be able to on my own. The flavor of the forum will not change. The rules that govern all of us will remain. I will also still be involved and will probably always be as long as I am alive. Kurt (Accept2) will continue on as a moderator and I will most likely continue on the same. I will just not be involved in the maintenance, software and server side functions any longer.

I knew this day would eventually come, but it still hurts. I truly believe it’s the right thing for me right now and for GC in the future. I want to sincerely thank all of you for your contributions to the forum over the years, especially you hard core members, you know who you are. I encourage you all to continue to support the forum, you all helped build it and it truly is a great community and one we can all be proud of.


Scott


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations and thanks on all your hard work Scott. All the best!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Phil, I am a community manager for VerticalScope.com, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for guitarscanada.com along with the current moderator team. We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
*
What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,
-Phil


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats Scott! I believe so long as the same leadership is in place, things shouldn't change too much.

When sevenstring.org got sold off to someone who didn't care about it, that place went downhill fast. It was a bummer. I have higher expectations here 

EDIT: Hello Phil, welcome to our humble online abode!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Are we still allowed to post bad jokes?







That's what I live for.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Scott and thanks for everything through all these years. 
It is great that you intend to hang around with all of us after the new owners take over.

Dear Phil and all at Verticalscope.com,

This forum is a big part of my life and I want to keep it that way. 
PLEASE don't mess it up!!!

Where are my manners....how atrocious ...Welcome to the GC Forum.
...and don't mess it up!!...got that?!! 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Congratulations Scott. It is great that you intend to hang around with all of us after the new owners take over.
> 
> Dear Phil and all at Verticalscope.com,
> 
> ...


I'm not going anywhere, Dave. I am addicted to the place. Just time for me to move on from all the technical stuff, which can be time consuming and for a guy that is really not that technical, frustrating. But I will still be on here everyday.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

greco said:


> Congratulations Scott and thanks for everything through all these years.
> It is great that you intend to hang around with all of us after the new owners take over.
> 
> Dear Phil and all at Verticalscope.com,
> ...


thanks for the welcome. No intentions to mess anything up. 
-Philip


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Budda said:


> Congrats Scott! I believe so long as the same leadership is in place, things shouldn't change too much.
> When sevenstring.org got sold off to someone who didn't care about it, that place went downhill fast. It was a bummer. I have higher expectations here
> EDIT: Hello Phil, welcome to our humble online abode!


I suspect Scott will keep us all on notice, I don't suspect there being any issues. the spritit the site is built on is the spirit it will be maintained with. 
-Philip


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GCAdmin1 said:


> thanks for the welcome. No intentions to mess anything up.
> -Philip


Seriously, don't mess it up!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Friends and fellow GC Members
> 
> 
> Almost 17 years ago I created a website that consisted of one page. GuitarsCanada.com was born. It grew steadily and went through many changes. In late 2005 I decided to add a forum to it and not much later that forum took on a life of its own. Since then we have added a ton of resources to this community much of it coming from you, the members. I have said many times over the years that GC belongs to all of you now, the members who support it and contribute to it.
> ...


Does this means we get our shares bought out?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Scott.

I've been doing the same thing with my car forum for the last few years. The right offer just hasn't come along.
I've managed the technical aspects well enough. Building the membership was the tough part.
So, between you and I, we might have been able to cover all the bases.  

I know I'm pretty much a lurker here, but I do visit almost every day. For me, it seems the technical stuff keeps me more engaged.

Here's to continued success of guitarscanada.com. (we're looking at you, Phil.  Just kidding. Welcome!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

So Scott .. what guitar(s) do you plan to buy with the windfall? lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Phil,... you need an avatar. One that sort of looks like you. I'm not too far off from mine.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Phil,... you need an avatar. One that sort of looks like you. I'm not too far off from mine.


Fixed. 
-Philip


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Fixed.
> -Philip


Really? That's it?
Nothing guitar related?
Kiddin'. 

Something like this?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Phil, I am a community manager for VerticalScope.com, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for guitarscanada.com along with the current moderator team. We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> *
> ...



Welcome Phil,
One thing that isn't clear is "what's in it for you, the purchaser?" Adding extra features such as a help desk and any infrastructure investment implies that you expect some return on your investment. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but the membership dues collected up to this point would have been primarily used to maintain the forum and if Scott made any profit off this I'd say he was welcome to it however I never had the impression that it was a particularly lucrative endeavor. 
Does this mean an increase in dues or an increase in advertising?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Friends and fellow GC Members
> 
> 
> Almost 17 years ago I created a website that consisted of one page. GuitarsCanada.com was born. It grew steadily and went through many changes. In late 2005 I decided to add a forum to it and not much later that forum took on a life of its own. Since then we have added a ton of resources to this community much of it coming from you, the members. I have said many times over the years that GC belongs to all of you now, the members who support it and contribute to it.
> ...


You've created a great place for us to get our gear talk fix and make some great friends. Thanks for the effort and good luck for the future!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It's great you won't "mess it up" but what is vertical scope's intentions with the site? Is revenue solely driven by ads or is more and more of our personal info going to be required to maintain/begin membership? As authors of the posts and content here, will we retain the ability to edit, delete, and create posts without approval or limitations, or is a new UA being devised giving you ultimate ownership of the content?

You have bought the site for an obvious reason, but how do you plan to achieve that goal?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Scott and well done building this great community! I hope that the new owners can respect what has been built here, what has worked and what has not.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> Welcome Phil,
> One thing that isn't clear is "what's in it for you, the purchaser?" Adding extra features such as a help desk and any infrastructure investment implies that you expect some return on your investment.
> Correct me if I'm wrong but the membership dues collected up to this point would have been primarily used to maintain the forum and if Scott made any profit off this I'd say he was welcome to it however I never had the impression that it was a particularly lucrative endeavor.
> Does this mean an increase in dues or an increase in advertising?


Increase in advertising for guest traffic typically. We do not put ads up to block you from using the site. We are all still forum users and enthusiasts, you have to be to get a job here. 



traynor_garnet said:


> It's great you won't "mess it up" but what is vertical scope's intentions with the site? Is revenue solely driven by ads or is more and more of our personal info going to be required to maintain/begin membership? As authors of the posts and content here, will we retain the ability to edit, delete, and create posts without approval or limitations, or is a new UA being devised giving you ultimate ownership of the content?
> You have bought the site for an obvious reason, but how do you plan to achieve that goal?


The rules of the site will still be the same. The content here is still yours, you own what you post. You also agree to allow the site to publish your content when you sign up and post here. We do not sell your information or your content. We will not spam you set up ads to force you away from the site. 

-Philip


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all that you've done over the years Scott and Kurt.

I liked the way it has been run, fairly casual with no heavy handed techniques.
I hope that it continues in that vein.

Welcome aboard Phil!


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Same mods will deliver the justice as before. I have no plans to heavy hand anything. Since I am mostly behind the scenes, is there anything you all would like to request the site have added?
-Philip


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, are you a canuck?

Welcome aboard Phil.
Just a heads up. We'll be yankin' your leg every chance we get. lol.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Born and raised in Toronto. My wife is a Yankee.
-Philip


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Since I am mostly behind the scenes, is there anything you all would like to request the site have added?
> -Philip


Yes please, can you change your forum name for something more hippie?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Scott - congrats and thank you for everything you've done.

I'm not the only one for whom this is my 'main home' on the internet. I hope I will feel the same a year and 5 years from now.

Welcome, Phil.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Scott.

Welcome Phil.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Scott, thanks for everything, adjudicating disputes, hosting our parties, cleaning up after us, and generally making sure we're home before the street lights come on.

We should institute an award, the Order Of GuitarsCanada, or something, just for you.

Phillip, welcome to the forum. Hope you never get buyer's remorse.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Same mods will deliver the justice as before. I have no plans to heavy hand anything. Since I am mostly behind the scenes, is there anything you all would like to request the site have added?
> -Philip


If you're into editing the theme(s), add a 'New Posts' button at the bottom of each page.
So, when one has read to the bottom of a thread, one can click that button to get back to the list of new threads rather than having to scroll all the way to the top to get to that link.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Does this make my new T-shirt a pre-buyout collector's item?

Seriously, thanks Scott. I have owned and operated several forums. It is a s$$$load of work. I eventually gave mine up as well. Thank you for accepting the buyout. With my most popular forum I waited too long. I didn't sell while it was still getting a lot of traffic. Instead I allowed it to dwindle until I eventually just closed it. That is what usually happens to forums. It looks like thanks to Scott guitarscanada has a future. I will forever be sorry that I let the faithful users of my forum down. I easily could have sold it or just passed it on to someone else while it was still viable.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well this is shocking but I'm very pleased for you Scott, more so as you'll be sticking around. Hope the changes are few and far between.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> If you're into editing the theme(s), add a 'New Posts' button at the bottom of each page.
> So, when one has read to the bottom of a thread, one can click that button to get back to the list of new threads rather than having to scroll all the way to the top to get to that link.


When you are in the New Posts window right click on a post and open in a new tab. When you're done reading the post close the tab and you are back in New Posts.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> When you are in the New Posts window right click on a post and open in a new tab. When you're done reading the post close the tab and you are back in New Posts.


That would work.
I'm just thinking along the lines that most, if not all, navigation functions that are usually at the top of a page should be on the bottom as well.

And I'm usually on an iPad. So the the long tap and open in new tab is a bit more cumbersome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

Mooh said:


> We should institute an award, the Order Of GuitarsCanada, or something, just for you.


In the old format, we could've loaded him up with a Shitload of virtual Bourbon. lol.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Scott! You deserve it! But I'm thinking the forum will stay pretty much the same in terms of the interaction between everyone. 

Welcome Phil to the best guitar forum anywhere.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That would work.
> I'm just thinking along the lines that most, if not all, navigation functions that are usually at the top of a page should be on the bottom as well.
> 
> And I'm usually on an iPad. So the the long tap and open in new tab is a bit more cumbersome.


Yeah I'm on my iPad a lot as well. There I just tap the back button to get back to new posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents.

If you're sticking around, make sure you use a random password for this site. VerticalScope had a fairly serious data breach in July on the forums they run (vBulletin, not Xenforo...but still...): 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums

@GuitarsCanada @GCAdmin1 just go ahead and press the big delete button next to my account in the admin panel please and thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents.
> 
> If you're sticking around, make sure you use a random password for this site. VerticalScope had a fairly serious data breach in July on the forums they run (vBulletin, not Xenforo...but still...): 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums
> 
> @GuitarsCanada @GCAdmin1 just go ahead and press the big delete button next to my account in the admin panel please and thanks.


Good to know, thanks Ian and take care of yourself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

It's been a slice knowing ya Ian.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> It's been a slice knowing ya Ian.
> Thanks for the heads up.


I think is too late, he's profile is already empty.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not a bad idea. Our local car Forum went to shits about 8 years ago, because the owner got out of the scene , but refused to sell the forum or even hand over the administration side to someone else. He ghosted, and the forum tanked.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents.
> 
> If you're sticking around, make sure you use a random password for this site. VerticalScope had a fairly serious data breach in July on the forums they run (vBulletin, not Xenforo...but still...): 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums
> 
> @GuitarsCanada @GCAdmin1 just go ahead and press the big delete button next to my account in the admin panel please and thanks.


I can appreciate your concerns but you have to understand what goes into running a forum once it reaches a certain size. Its not just the cost, which increases the bigger it gets. The more traffic the higher the cost. Hosting services do not allow you to keep thousands of pictures and data and files on their servers for free. The larger the files the more cost. Then there are license fees for software and constant software upgrades and security updates. Daily backups and a continuous stream of spammers that never ends. Its a lot of work to make things work smoothly. Then the constant emails that you have to answer as to why this does not work or I can't do this and I can't post here etc etc etc. Its a full time job.

I cannot speak for the issues that Verticalscope had with the data breach but I can tell you from experience that you can do everything you can to protect yourself and these hackers come up with new ways to get in. Its a problem that effects the entire internet. A few months back someone got into my server and sent out a few thousand emails. No idea how they got in but had to fix that. Most of you will remember the Syrian hackers that got into the site a few yeas back. It happens. It's part of the game. For me, I am just burned out with all that. I just want to be one of the boys from here on in. 

Bottom line is there comes a time on some forums or websites where it changes from a hobby to a business. From a little work to a lot of work. From a little time to a lot of time. I am just one person and already run a business. In terms of profit, it ain't huge friends trust me. If Verticalscope can use its resources to build the membership and tap into advertising sources out there then I wish them all the best. What you get for a membership is not just the for sale section. You are getting a team behind the scenes keeping the machine oiled. That's the way you have to look at it. The machine needs oil. 

Ian, I have deleted your account as requested. Sorry to see you leave. Hopefully some of what I have said makes sense.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can appreciate your concerns but you have to understand what goes into running a forum once it reaches a certain size. Its not just the cost, which increases the bigger it gets. The more traffic the higher the cost. Hosting services do not allow you to keep thousands of pictures and data and files on their servers for free. The larger the files the more cost. Then there are license fees for software and constant software upgrades and security updates. Daily backups and a continuous stream of spammers that never ends. Its a lot of work to make things work smoothly. Then the constant emails that you have to answer as to why this does not work or I can't do this and I can't post here etc etc etc. Its a full time job.
> 
> I cannot speak for the issues that Verticalscope had with the data breach but I can tell you from experience that you can do everything you can to protect yourself and these hackers come up with new ways to get in. Its a problem that effects the entire internet. A few months back someone got into my server and sent out a few thousand emails. No idea how they got in but had to fix that. Most of you will remember the Syrian hackers that got into the site a few yeas back. It happens. It's part of the game. For me, I am just burned out with all that. I just want to be one of the boys from here on in.
> 
> ...


I've been along for the rise and fall of a few forums now, and been a part of failed revival attempts. By this move, and the fact that you're still in business now in the FB era tells me you're ahead of the curve.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Should we expect a change in the membership fee amounts?
(I think mine is due soon. IIRC)

Ian...Just wanted to let you know that we will miss you. Take Care.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I would say it's a thankless job, but I'm here to stand in line behind all the others and say "Thanks". I'm trying to imagine what the other one-man sites impose on the moderators/webmasters, like Aron Nelson at diystompbox forum and and Steve Morrison at MEF/Ampage. I'm very grateful for the work you've done here Scott. Guys like you, Aron and Steve (who has been operating MEF/Ampage for what must be something like 20 years), seriously I don't know how you do it. You deserve a retirement and the opportunity to sit in the passenger seat and takein the view instead of having to concentrate on the driving. A well-earned rest.

Welcome Phil. I'm sure you know there's a lot to live up to.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> One thing that isn't clear is "what's in it for you, the purchaser?" Adding extra features such as a help desk and any infrastructure investment implies that you expect some return on your investment.


I should have mentioned, helpdesk is a team I work with. They work on all sites on our network. The primary role is to help support the mods here and help you all when you forgot your password, etc. 



urko99 said:


> Congratulations Scott and well done building this great community! I hope that the new owners can respect what has been built here, what has worked and what has not.


Scott has agreen to remain and keep me on notice. 



amagras said:


> Yes please, can you change your forum name for something more hippie?


Let the dust settle first and then we can work on a new nick name. 



keto said:


> Scott - congrats and thank you for everything you've done.
> 
> I'm not the only one for whom this is my 'main home' on the internet. I hope I will feel the same a year and 5 years from now.
> Welcome, Phil.


Ditto!



Mooh said:


> Scott, thanks for everything, adjudicating disputes, hosting our parties, cleaning up after us, and generally making sure we're home before the street lights come on.
> We should institute an award, the Order Of GuitarsCanada, or something, just for you.
> Phillip, welcome to the forum. Hope you never get buyer's remorse.


I only work for the folks who made the deal. I doubt there will be any form of buyer's remorse. This is a good community. 



dodgechargerfan said:


> If you're into editing the theme(s), add a 'New Posts' button at the bottom of each page.
> So, when one has read to the bottom of a thread, one can click that button to get back to the list of new threads rather than having to scroll all the way to the top to get to that link.


Xenforo I will admit is not my first language but I can investigate this. 



greco said:


> Should we expect a change in the membership fee amounts?
> (I think mine is due soon. IIRC)
> Ian...Just wanted to let you know that we will miss you. Take Care.


I doubt it. 



mhammer said:


> I would say it's a thankless job, but I'm here to stand in line behind all the others and say "Thanks". I'm trying to imagine what the other one-man sites impose on the moderators/webmasters, like Aron Nelson at diystompbox forum and and Steve Morrison at MEF/Ampage. I'm very grateful for the work you've done here Scott. Guys like you, Aron and Steve (who has been operating MEF/Ampage for what must be something like 20 years), seriously I don't know how you do it. You deserve a retirement and the opportunity to sit in the passenger seat and takein the view instead of having to concentrate on the driving. A well-earned rest.
> Welcome Phil. I'm sure you know there's a lot to live up to.


Its a good thing there is more than just me.  It does take a village. 

-Philip


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Should we expect a change in the membership fee amounts?
> (I think mine is due soon. IIRC)
> 
> Ian...Just wanted to let you know that we will miss you. Take Care.


As far as I know there will not be any immediate changes to anything at all. I will let Phil speak to that as well but part of my early discussions was making sure that no wholesale changes were going to be made that would dismantle everything we have built here. I was assured that nothing like that would happen. Verticalscope has been around a long time now and they have acquired a lot of forums. They are very aware that good forums are a community and that we became that way by good people and members. They are not looking to change that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Scott...as long as I can still masterbate to your Avatar, I'm happy.

Hi Phil - can you take another photo for your profile pic? Make sure you look right at the camera and wear something that exposes your collar bones.

Also, before I forget - can I still be a bit of an asshole and *slightly* racist against Arabs, Chinese, and black people?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Look away for a moment .................

The end of an era and the start of a new one. Welcome Phil!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

the only constant in this world is "change".
The good or the bad of it are judged by father time....
congrats to Scott and a welcome to Phil and the new owners.

G.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Seriously, don't mess it up!


Not as worried about him/them messing things up as 1) Does he ride motorcycles? 2) Does he play guitar or at least bass? (hopefully he's not a drummer).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> If you're into editing the theme(s), add a 'New Posts' button at the bottom of each page.
> So, when one has read to the bottom of a thread, one can click that button to get back to the list of new threads rather than having to scroll all the way to the top to get to that link.


Put a delete button when you are posting something and screw up.....I do it all the tome.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Thanks Scott...as long as I can still masterbate to your Avatar, I'm happy.
> 
> Hi Phil - can you take another photo for your profile pic? Make sure you look right at the camera and wear something that exposes your collar bones.
> 
> Also, before I forget - can I still be a bit of an asshole and *slightly* racist against Arabs, Chinese, and black people?











Now go wash your hands.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats Scott you've done a fantastic job. Welcome Phil to the best damn guitar forum anywhere.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

amagras said:


> Are we still allowed to post bad jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we can't that would wipe out half our content...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

At first I was wondering if the thread was about the site closing down.
Okay--good it wasn't.

I've been on a number of forums over the years with a number of themes--most of them music or sports related.
I've seen forums change ownership & still be good, I've seen them rank.

When they've tanked is when the new owners came in & changed everything--including the personality of the site, rules, etc.
Since there aren't supposed to be those sort of changes--hopefully it will be okay.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Put a delete button when you are posting something and screw up.....I do it all the tome.


This came up when the site first switched to xenforo, and I had taken the stance that the text didn't stick, you could just delete it and the editor box would stay cleared. That was my experience to that point.
I have since since this is not the case and the abandoned text does indeed stay there until you actually clear it out and then post something.

I don't think it can be fixed with a delete button. It's more of a cache type of function, maybe even cookie related.
I'd have to dig into it further (for my own curiosity), but the feature is there for a purpose and it serves that purpose about 99% of the time.

But yeah, I do know,what you mean.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> Congratulations Scott and thanks for everything through all these years.
> It is great that you intend to hang around with all of us after the new owners take over.
> 
> Dear Phil and all at Verticalscope.com,
> ...


I agree. I was on a different hobby forum that was really awesome. It was sold and was gonner in like 8 months. 

I trust that your being an experienced company in the area, you'll ensure its endless presence. 

Two comments come to mind. 

- this is a place for gentlemen and cordial interaction. 

- When the above comment isn't followed, the wooden spoon and sometimes the boot is necessary. Oh and the G chord.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Thanks Scott...as long as I can still masterbate to your Avatar, I'm happy.
> 
> Hi Phil - can you take another photo for your profile pic? Make sure you look right at the camera and wear something that exposes your collar bones.
> 
> Also, before I forget - can I still be a bit of an asshole and *slightly* racist against Arabs, Chinese, and black people?


I know you're Arab. I always thought there was some Chinese and black in there too. Now I'm sure.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One thing I have noticed since the site was relocated to the Verticalscope servers is the speed. Very fast load times so I am really pleased with that. Hope you are all seeing that as well. Our old server was pretty good too, but it seems we have picked up a bit of speed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents.
> 
> If you're sticking around, make sure you use a random password for this site. VerticalScope had a fairly serious data breach in July on the forums they run (vBulletin, not Xenforo...but still...): 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums
> 
> @GuitarsCanada @GCAdmin1 just go ahead and press the big delete button next to my account in the admin panel please and thanks.


All the best Scott and thanks for the years of service and support.

Please delete me as well.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

*EDIT* Never mind, seems to work fine now.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mike, care to say why? Or just what Ian said? That's really too bad, you will be a massive loss to this community sir.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@Milkman please, don't leave!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I knew this day would eventually come, but it still hurts.


I know exactly how you feel, Scott!

Thanks for all your hard work and contributions to the community thus far!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents.
> 
> If you're sticking around, make sure you use a random password for this site. VerticalScope had a fairly serious data breach in July on the forums they run (vBulletin, not Xenforo...but still...): 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums
> 
> @GuitarsCanada @GCAdmin1 just go ahead and press the big delete button next to my account in the admin panel please and thanks.


Just found myself in the "hacked" database listing from an occasional forum I used to go on. No big deal - Microsoft and Google own me already.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure why some are jumping ship. Have to give the new ownership at least a chance. This community has been good enough to at least give it that.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Not sure why some are jumping ship. Have to give the new ownership at least a chance. This community has been good enough to at least give it that.


Perhaps the 'jumpers' have had some previous experience with a forum that was taken over by VerticalScope... from some accounts it isn't pretty. You all know how to use Google so you can check it out for yourselves.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> All the best Scott and thanks for the years of service and support.
> 
> Please delete me as well.


Mike, I am really sorry you feel that way, but I understand. I can understand how a bunch of you feel right now. I wish there was some way I could relate it better but its hard to do that through the forum. Money always seems to cloud these things. But the reality is these things have value and worth. Does the value compensate me for 17 years of almost daily work and the thousands of dollars I have spent over the years on software and security and servers? Not even close when you account for the time involved. It took everything inside of me to let go of this thing. It was my baby, my child. I raised it from nothing and tried to give everyone the best that I could afford. I was paying for upgraded servers long before the traffic here dictated it because I wanted it to be the best. That does not diminish in any way the contributions made by the members. Without the members there would be no forum. 

Over the years many of you have supported me and the site financially and I can never thank you enough. Without that support it simply would not exist today because I no longer have the financial means to feed it. All of you are a part of my life and that I will never let go of. I will always be a part of this community and will always do my best to keep it the way we have built it. Without getting into a lot of details Marnie and I are in a transition period. We have a lot of things on the go and I have some health issues that need attention before they get any worse. I needed to do this for me and for GC. If you think you are feeling a bit apprehensive about the whole thing can you imagine how I feel? I would "almost" kill to protect this forum. 

The fact is that someday I would have to step aside. That's just life. It would not be any easier for any of us 10 years from now or 50 years from now. 

I understand many of your feelings. I was unable to discuss this with anyone prior to the announcement due to legalities. So I apologize for springing it on you the way I did. My hope is that the community survives and grows. That is still dependent on the members. There is really nothing more I can add to this other than to say that I respect every ones feelings and fully understand that there are some that are not happy with this. All I would say is that we give Verticalscope some time to prove to us that they are worthy of carrying on. My expectations are the same as yours.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Perhaps the 'jumpers' have had some previous experience with a forum that was taken over by VerticalScope... from some accounts it isn't pretty. You all know how to use Google so you can check it out for yourselves.


I did a google search the other day when I first read this announcement. Although I didn't spend a lot of time I did dig up many reviews from employees or former employees complaining about the terrible management of VerticalScope. 
I suppose I could find some reviews criticizing other aspects of the company. If I made decisions based on everything I read I'd have no memberships in forums, I'd own nothing, have no credit cards, have no connection to the Internet, etc...
On the surface it looks like maybe VerticalScope isn't the greatest company out there. But what have I got to lose by hanging out here to see how this plays out?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats Scott on coming to what seems like a hard but good decision. 

I am curious about Phil. Do you play guitar Phil?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I did a google search the other day when I first read this announcement. Although I didn't spend a lot of time I did dig up many reviews from employees or former employees complaining about the terrible management of VerticalScope.
> I suppose I could find some reviews criticizing other aspects of the company. If I made decisions based on everything I read I'd have no memberships in forums, I'd own nothing, have no credit cards, have no connection to the Internet, etc...
> On the surface it looks like maybe VerticalScope isn't the greatest company out there. But what have I got to lose by hanging out here to see how this plays out?


This is true, nothing to lose by hanging out to see what happens. It wasn't really the management of VerticalScope that I was referring to, more the experience of members of other forums that were taken over.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> This is true, nothing to lose by hanging out to see what happens. It wasn't really the management of VerticalScope that I was referring to, more the experience of members of other forums that were taken over.


Yes as I mentioned in my previous post a bit more google and I could have probably found that as well. I've been around here long enough that I'm going to at least give it a chance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of the issues I believe is vBulletin. It was getting buggy the last few years and I was having all kinds of trouble with it in terms of security. I believe that we have been much better off with Xenforo and we have had no major problems with it. I expressed this to Verticalscope and they are leaving us with this software. They are mainly a VB software user. There are reasons for that and many are positive. Its lends itself very well to modifications and coding. Xenforo not so much.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I noticed that two longtime, active members have quit due to a past security incident with the new owners, Verticalscope. I understand their reason, but still consider this unfortunate as I see it as a bit of knee-jerk response. Mind you, I have changed my password for the first time since I joined over 10 years ago.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I noticed that two longtime, active members have quit due to a past security incident with the new owners, Verticalscope. I understand their reason, but still consider this unfortunate as I see it as a bit of knee-jerk response. Mind you, I have changed my password for the first time since I joined over 10 years ago.


Its generally a good practice to change up your passwords from time to time. Especially if you use the same login and password for multiple sites and things like banking. You should not do that to begin with, should always use a different password. But in terms of the forum there is really nothing of value that anyone can steal. The only thing that is kept on the server is your email address. Any financial transactions you do here are totally handled by PayPal and none of that is used here. Never has been. For forums and most all sites I purchase things on I use disposable email addresses from places like gmail etc. If it gets spammy I get rid of it and use another one.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

If a past security issue is their main reason for leaving, they should maybe have a look at some of the security problems the bank(s) they deal with have had and in many cases still have. As far as disgruntled employees are concerned I very much doubt you will find any larger company that does not have so called disgruntled employees. 
I wonder are there such things as gruntled employees as well.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd like to believe that there are as Gruntled is too fun to not be a word. 

In fact, Definition of GRUNTLE


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its generally a good practice to change up your passwords from time to time. Especially if you use the same login and password for multiple sites and things like banking. You should not do that to begin with, should always use a different password. But in terms of the forum there is really nothing of value that anyone can steal. The only thing that is kept on the server is your email address. Any financial transactions you do here are totally handled by PayPal and none of that is used here. Never has been. For forums and most all sites I purchase things on I use disposable email addresses from places like gmail etc. If it gets spammy I get rid of it and use another one.


Since the new owners have taken over, I've noticed one guitar missing from the wall in my music room. What's going on? . . . . . . . . Oh wait, I traded it for a Seagull 12 string. It wasn't the new guys after all. My apologies to the new owners. I think I'll just wait awhile and see how things go. I've grown to admire a lot of the forum users I've had the pleasure to interact with and I would miss them if I were to leave.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

GCAdmin1 said:


> I'd like to believe that there are as Gruntled is too fun to not be a word.
> 
> In fact, Definition of GRUNTLE


Phil, do you play?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I've grown to admire a lot of the forum users I've had the pleasure to interact with and *I would miss them if I were to leave.*


Totally makes sense.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi, Not Phil right now, I'm Kyle. Phil asked me to introduce myself while he stepped away...I kinda look like him in that photo now that I think of it. Not sure he plays but I've been playing Bass for the last 14 years. Barracuda J Bass

Kyle


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Scott for making this site possible.
Don't forget to loosen the truss rods on your guitars when you move to that tropical island you will eventually buy with the windfall. 
Humidity is a bitch.
Cheers new guy!!


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

sambonee said:


> I trust that your being an experienced company in the area, you'll ensure its endless presence.


This is the plan.



guitarman2 said:


> I did a google search the other day when I first read this announcement. Although I didn't spend a lot of time I did dig up many reviews from employees or former employees complaining about the terrible management of VerticalScope.
> I suppose I could find some reviews criticizing other aspects of the company. If I made decisions based on everything I read I'd have no memberships in forums, I'd own nothing, have no credit cards, have no connection to the Internet, etc...
> On the surface it looks like maybe VerticalScope isn't the greatest company out there. But what have I got to lose by hanging out here to see how this plays out?


We all have bad days, sometimes people write about them online. I can also tell you I have been here for 6 years and have seen a lot of change. Most of it is for the better.



Jamdog said:


> Congrats Scott on coming to what seems like a hard but good decision.
> I am curious about Phil. Do you play guitar Phil?


Its been a long time since I studied music. I played trombone, Bass guitar, a little keyboards and a little actual guitar through my younger years. I was never really any good at any of them and for the most part and try a I might never excelled to the level many of my peers did.



GuitarsCanada said:


> One of the issues I believe is vBulletin. It was getting buggy the last few years and I was having all kinds of trouble with it in terms of security. I believe that we have been much better off with Xenforo and we have had no major problems with it. I expressed this to Verticalscope and they are leaving us with this software. They are mainly a VB software user. There are reasons for that and many are positive. Its lends itself very well to modifications and coding. Xenforo not so much.


Xenforo from a user standpoint is fantastic. From an admin and development standpoint its been a pain for me to re learn, but getting it.

-Philip


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Its been a long time since I studied music. I played trombone, Bass guitar, a little keyboards and a little actual guitar through my younger years. I was never really any good at any of them and for the most part and try a I might never excelled to the level many of my peers did.


Try a merlin. Everybody can play the Merlin. I think we have a thread about it somewhere. 

You'll see, it's fun.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Hi, Not Phil right now, I'm Kyle. Phil asked me to introduce myself while he stepped away...I kinda look like him in that photo now that I think of it. Not sure he plays but I've been playing Bass for the last 14 years. Barracuda J Bass
> 
> Kyle


No offence but you both kinda look like a knob


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Hi, Not Phil right now, I'm Kyle. Phil asked me to introduce myself while he stepped away...I kinda look like him in that photo now that I think of it. Not sure he plays but I've been playing Bass for the last 14 years. Barracuda J Bass
> 
> Kyle


So, any post from grumpyoldman is from me, but any post from GCAdmin1 might be anyone? I'm not entirely sure I like that concept...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

grumpyoldman said:


> So, any post from grumpyoldman is from me, but any post from GCAdmin1 might be anyone? I'm not entirely sure I like that concept...
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


Why not, it's an Admin account.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Why not, it's an Admin account.


Why number the Admin account then? Why not just GCAdmin instead of GCAdmin1?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The password I had before was for this site only.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I think @GCAdmin1 should strart a thread with presentation and mindset for the forum, will make things clearer.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I really don't like "mom and pop" business being taken corporate, but I am also willing to give them a chance at least until it's time to renew my subscription. Then I'll decide. Leaving now is too much of a knee jerk reaction, but I do understand that reaction as well.
I also understand where Scott is coming from and congratulations to him. Life's too short.
I have one suggestion for the site, and that is make the "Mark All Forums Read" either automatic or a choice in your profile. At least get rid of the confirmation as it's an extra unnecessary step and quite annoying. I much prefer to see only new posts every time I log in (like it was with VB)


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I vote all admins need to have their own accounts. 

Makes things clearer. 

We don't like people posting under others accounts in here. Maybe the moderators should step in?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dtsaudio said:


> I really don't like "mom and pop" business being taken corporate, but I am also willing to give them a chance at least until it's time to renew my subscription. Then I'll decide. Leaving now is too much of a knee jerk reaction, but I do understand that reaction as well.
> I also understand where Scott is coming from and congratulations to him. Life's too short.
> I have one suggestion for the site, and that is make the "Mark All Forums Read" either automatic or a choice in your profile. At least get rid of the confirmation as it's an extra unnecessary step and quite annoying. I much prefer to see only new posts every time I log in (like it was with VB)


I felt the same way when Long and McQuade swept up the local chain here, but it worked out ok. 

I felt the same way about my local pub being bought by a chain, and it ended up being my favorite place to go and the environment that made me a musician and got me on stage.

Then that chain got sold to another chain and I hate it. 

The restaurant I worked at as a teenager was corporate run, and was good. It was sold to a local owner on franchise and i hated every minute I spent there until I quit. 

We have to take this things on a case by case basis and see where they go.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

dtsaudio said:


> I really don't like "mom and pop" business being taken corporate, but I am also willing to give them a chance at least until it's time to renew my subscription. Then I'll decide. Leaving now is too much of a knee jerk reaction, but I do understand that reaction as well.
> I also understand where Scott is coming from and congratulations to him. Life's too short.
> I have one suggestion for the site, and that is make the "Mark All Forums Read" either automatic or a choice in your profile. At least get rid of the confirmation as it's an extra unnecessary step and quite annoying. I much prefer to see only new posts every time I log in (like it was with VB)


Unfortunately I have seen it on other forums, one of which I was a "Super-Admin" for a while. Grew organically and was a pretty cool place to hang out. Bought out by corporate interest and the soul slowly drained away as both "corporate mentality" crept in (i.e. constant ads, heavy handed rules to protect corporate image etc) and drove away those who were the lifeblood.

I'm not passing any judgement here, it's not my place. In the short time I have been here, I can see that it is a great "Canadian" forum with a great sense of community. I hope it continues.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Like it or not, personality enters into written communication, for that reason I too would prefer admins have their own individual accounts for general discussion and interaction. If it's official corporate stuff like policy/rules changes or the like, maybe a master account like oh, say, GCAdmin.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

While I'm not much of a poster, I'd like to say thanks Scott, for all your effort, and here's hoping that change is slow and welcome. I see no need to bail, but the changes will be interesting to watch as they unfold. Cheers all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its generally a good practice to change up your passwords from time to time. Especially if you use the same login and password for multiple sites and things like banking. You should not do that to begin with, should always use a different password. But in terms of the forum there is really nothing of value that anyone can steal. The only thing that is kept on the server is your email address. Any financial transactions you do here are totally handled by PayPal and none of that is used here. Never has been. For forums and most all sites I purchase things on I use disposable email addresses from places like gmail etc. If it gets spammy I get rid of it and use another one.


I've had more than one email & password since starting here.
Good idea to change them...


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Given the way our support team typically handles things we have a master account for them (also for when we start announcements etc so we have all of it on record under one user) For a site on this platform we'll likely be assigning it to one person, they may make their own account, if it is me I definitely will. I'm not sure why the 1 was tacked on the end of the username but I won't change it until I find out just in case.

Kyle


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, just catching up on this thread. Congrats on finding a company that checks all your boxes, Scott! I know how much time and effort you've put into this forum. I have a hard time keeping up with all the ins-and-out of managing my band on top of my day-job, so I can definitely relate there.

Looking forward to seeing GC grow and become even more of a popular and inclusive community for Canadian guitarists!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Given the way our support team typically handles things we have a master account for them (also for when we start announcements etc so we have all of it on record under one user) For a site on this platform we'll likely be assigning it to one person, they may make their own account, if it is me I definitely will. I'm not sure why the 1 was tacked on the end of the username but I won't change it until I find out just in case.
> 
> Kyle


If the account ends up being used for a single purpose, and admins post on their own accounts, it will make complete sense. 

Can I register now and snag the "CGAdmin" or "CGAdmin2" name?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I echo hollow's sentiments. Thanks, Scott, for all the hard work and good luck with whatever's next.

I'm sad to see 2 of our more eloquent and interesting poster signing off. I have no reason to do that at this time, but will be watching with interest. This forum is really 'us' and and threat to that may end the forum. I'm sure the new owner is aware of that. 

I was part of a bb community a decade ago that was taken over a by a few overzealous participants (an F1 forum, a true battleground in the Schumacher era - you loved him or hated him). I watched as the community went from hundreds of active participants to fewer and fewer. I was probably in the last 20 participants when I bailed. The forum was a going concern for a while (good revenue from ads, I would guess) but was decimated in a couple years. Same could happen here, if everyone is disillusioned and decided to go elsewhere (either as a group or one at a time).


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

From another thread, but, could it be relevant?



laristotle said:


> I tried everything suggested and googlin' around didn't help.
> I'm still getting this.
> (Fierfox)





Hamstrung said:


> Does this have anything to do with the forum switch to the new overlords? Different servers?


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

SSL certification, This should be sorted out now. 
-Philip


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

Same problem, unfortunately.
Are there some scripts or other items that I should block?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Not sure why some are jumping ship. Have to give the new ownership at least a chance. This community has been good enough to at least give it that.


Ill wait till I get banned, lol


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! I go away for a couple of days and the whole world shifts underneath my feet!

Thanks, Scott, and congratulations!

Looking forward to the Brave New World!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Scott for all the years of time and effort you put in to this place. I'm sure you look back on a time when this site was nothing but a big empty field. 

As far as the guys who quickly bailed, I got the impression it was for the reason of the forum becoming a "for profit" entity, rather than any particular issue with the new ownership. However, that is pure speculation on my part.
We all know this was a labour of love for Scott and I doubt he ever thought it would be a big money maker for him. So I understand iaresee and milkman opting out as there is no way it can remain unchanged as a 'for profit' forum.
I'll hang in as others have suggested and see what develops.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I pray to the guitar gods that this forum stays the same. I have been on quite a few forums but this is my home now. I am total ease here! This is the place I come to rest my weary head of the woes and sorrows of the real world and to be thoroughly entertained and educated at the same time. I have made some really nice friends here. I need this place to stay the way it is as much as anyone else does. I am seriously addicted.

This place is like a comfortable old shoe to me. I hope that this is not the beginning of the end.

Now I am worried!

I am sleeping with one eye open and gripping my pillow tight!

Exit light, enter night.

P.S. Scott, I would like to send you a very heartfelt thank you for all the time and effort that you put into making this one of the best guitar forums ever!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As long as the insanity stays the same it should be ok. 
But a bass player.....and a trombonist! What the????? Next thing you know I'll be hooking up a guitar to the stereo on the 'Glide. Actually that might not be a bad idea. Where's my FM transmitter?
Oh and it doesn't matter what the new people call themselves, GC is still GC.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Scott for all your hard work. This forum has been a big part of my life and hopefully with the new ownership will continue to improve. Phil, welcome and keep up the good work that Scott started.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> But a bass player.....and a trombonist!


Could be worse, one of them might be (dare I say) a drummer.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Scott: I've been out of the country for the past 2 weeks....and wow! As others before have already expressed, thanks for your devotion to this forum. It has become home to me. Glad to hear you'll still be around and best wishes with the issues you and your wife must attend to.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milk and iaresee left cuz of the profit thing, eh?

I wonder if they quit their jobs too? I suspect they're still following this thread (I wonder what people are going to say about me at my funeral?) Anyway...

The only people the change will probably irritate is the guys who don't pay to be here in the first place. There's not much that can happen here that'll bug me. Maybe a virtual swear jar or someone trying to censor a joke. 

Also, we've been with the owners and nothing's really changed. Seems like y2k all over again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> Milk and iaresee left cuz of the profit thing, eh?
> 
> I wonder if they quit their jobs too? I suspect they're still following this thread (I wonder what people are going to say about me at my funeral?) Anyway...
> 
> ...


The thing to remember is they are not "guitar forum owners" they are "forum" owners. They started out as individual forum owners. Mainly in the auto scene. They understand forums and how they work, they understand what can ruin them and how. Lesson number one, don't jump in and change everything. You may see some minor changes down the road but I doubt very much that the formula here will ever be played around with. It works and it works well. I am sure they understand that. I am still here because of that. I am the same as all of you now and my expectations are the same.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Milk and iaresee left cuz of the profit thing, eh?


I don't think so personally but i could be wrong and often am  Mike had already taken a time out for a few months for other reasons so this may just have been the final straw for him, I hope he reconsiders. I think Ian's primary concern was the potential security hack threat based on past history with the new guys. Certainly can't blame him for that and I changed my password based on his advice immediately, and will continue to do so. It's a risk we all take these days and it's certainly not just limited to this forum or these new owners.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I don't think so personally but i could be wrong and often am  Mike had already taken a time out for a few months for other reasons so this may just have been the final straw for him, I hope he reconsiders. I think Ian's primary concern was the potential security hack threat based on past history with the new guys. Certainly can't blame him for that and I changed my password based on his advice immediately, and will continue to do so. It's a risk we all take these days and it's certainly not just limited to this forum or these new owners.


I see Ian on TGP, he seems ok with forums, possibly the issue was the new owners. I can respect that but let's all relax.
Mike was getting frustrated and slightly emotional at times, dunno why,.. airport screening process? meds? old age? I'm sure he's fine and complaining somewhere at this very moment. I can respect that.
I'd have those back and posting any day.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

There used to be 3 of us, that I know of, from Brantford on here and now we're down to just one. I will miss Mike here as I've missed Paul.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I see Ian on TGP, he seems ok with forums, possibly the issue was the new owners. I can respect that but let's all relax.
> Mike was getting frustrated and slightly emotional at times, dunno why,.. airport screening process? meds? old age? I'm sure he's fine and complaining somewhere at this very moment. I can respect that.
> I'd have those back and posting any day.


Well I said I could be wrong and here's proof from Ian, I forgot about this 

"_I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents._"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Well I said I could be wrong and here's proof from Ian, I forgot about this
> 
> "_I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents._"


I saw that post and it slightly confused me. The first thing he mentioned was the password hack and then this^^. 
Is TGP a for-profit site? I thought it was. So is the problem he had the owners profit motives or the security?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Well I said I could be wrong and here's proof from Ian, I forgot about this
> 
> "_I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents._"


To me, that's ridiculous and if he's on tgp,  even more so.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Well I said I could be wrong and here's proof from Ian, I forgot about this
> 
> "_I'm out. I have serious ethical issues with for-profit sites that are just piggy backing off the knowledge of the constituents._"


uummm, and he hangs out on TGP? Have any of you guys ever stopped and did a quick calculation on just what TGP is pulling in a year? Just a quick calculation.... 148000 members. Lets use 5% of that as subscriptions, that's pretty low but just as an example. Lets call it 7000 people. They have varying degrees of subs anywhere from $5 up to $50. Its been my experience that most people will take out a full year rather than $5 a month. So lets go with a medium of say $25 per sub. That's $175000 USD a year my friends not including any advertising. That's the lowest figure as well. Do you have any idea what that site is worth? You can say its privately owned.... is it for profit or a hobby?


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> uummm, and he hangs out on TGP? Have any of you guys ever stopped and did a quick calculation on just what TGP is pulling in a year? Just a quick calculation.... 148000 members. Lets use 5% of that as subscriptions, that's pretty low but just as an example. Lets call it 7000 people. They have varying degrees of subs anywhere from $5 up to $50. Its been my experience that most people will take out a full year rather than $5 a month. So lets go with a medium of say $25 per sub. That's $175000 USD a year my friends not including any advertising. That's the lowest figure as well. Do you have any idea what that site is worth? You can say its privately owned.... is it for profit or a hobby?











-Philip


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Phillip...Does this (re: Kermit) mean "green with envy" or are you folks running the International Lipton Forum ..or what?

Help an an old guy out...it (i.e., the significance of the pic) went over my head.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Its an internet meme related to the previous post. Usually captioned with "But That's None of My Business".
-Philip


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

kermit none of my business meme


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Ml and iaresee left cuz of the profit thing, eh?


I felt Mike was thinking of leaving for awhile now. Hopefully, he'll be back. As for for Ian, I felt like he was mostly pushing the Fractal Axe-FX products so I'm not sure what happened there. Will they be back? Time will tell.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> I felt Mike was thinking of leaving for awhile now. *Hopefully, he'll be back*. As for for Ian, I felt like he was mostly pushing the Fractal Axe-FX products so I'm not sure what happened there. Will they be back? Time will tell.


I hope so. I really cyber-liked him.

I don't recall many posts from Ian outside of pushing Fractal, so I'm indifferent.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I don't recall many posts from Ian outside of pushing Fractal, so I'm indifferent.


Well he did call me stupid once but I'm trying not to let that influence me


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Well he did call me stupid once but I'm trying not to let that influence me


Well, _now_ I miss him.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Well, _now_ I miss him.


LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ian didn't just have a liking for Fractal, he posted a fair bit outside of that. I liked reading his posts, they seemed to have some substance to them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Ian didn't just have a liking for Fractal, he posted a fair bit outside of that. I liked reading his posts, they seemed to have some substance to them.


I agree! IMO, I read a lot of non-Fractal and very informative posts from him.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Ian didn't just have a liking for Fractal, he posted a fair bit outside of that. I liked reading his posts, they seemed to have some substance to them.


I'm sure he did, I just can't recall them.


greco said:


> I agree! IMO, I read a lot of non-Fractal and very informative posts from him.


I honestly can't remember. I know that I've commented on his playing, but I'm drawing a blank re anything else.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

^ well played sir!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I wonder what people are going to say about me at my funeral?


I'll bite: "He took his joking seriously ... too seriously this time"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> It's a risk we all take these days and it's certainly not just limited to this forum or these new owners.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I wonder what people are going to say about me at my funeral?





LexxM3 said:


> I'll bite: "He took his joking seriously ... too seriously this time"


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I just became aware of the sale today. So i guess you could say so far there hasn't been any drastic change with new ownership as i never even noticed.

Thanks Scott for all of the hard work! Wish i would have found this forum years ago! Started on the ultimate-guitar forum when i was going to University but wasn't a regular poster. I have posted on TGP too but mostly just to have questions answered. Not until i found this did i ever become a real member of an online community! Some people can't understand how you can just talk to people online but I think its pretty amazing to have a place like this for like-minded fellow Canadians to talk about their passion. For me I don't have any friends who are into guitars or gear. And living in a rural town of 500 there's not a lot of opportunity to do so. This place opened up a window for me to enjoy my passion more than i ever could have otherwise.

To Phil: Welcome and please keep this place amazing!

Blair


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

tomsy49 said:


> To Phil: Welcome and please keep this place amazing!
> Blair


Thanks! I will do my best. 
-Philip


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's a new one for me.
Not only is the site un-secure for me,
Embedded soundcloud links don't show, and,
I no longer have the 'upload a file' button showing up.
WTF!?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Here's a new one for me.
> Not only is the site un-secure for me,
> Embedded soundcloud links don't show, and,
> I no longer have the 'upload a file' button showing up.
> WTF!?


....and under "Notable Members" you have the "Most Likes" (2137), a post count of 8,772 and a second place standing in the "Points" with 253 (at this date and time) "They" shouldn't be messin' with you!!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know what a soundcloud is.B#(*


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Here's a new one for me.
> Not only is the site un-secure for me,
> Embedded soundcloud links don't show, and,
> I no longer have the 'upload a file' button showing up.
> WTF!?


Could you post a link to where the links are posted please that are not working? 
-Philip


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

You mean it's no longer possible for me to upload a nude picture of me playing a guitar outdoors in the sun. You must be wrong, say it's not so. 
Here it is upload a file. Now where the hell is that picture of me??
*#*(


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a link from soundcloud that doesn't work.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fsets%2Friff-wrath-tunes-2016-spring


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That link is showing up for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Could you post a link to where the links are posted please that are not working?
> -Philip


Just solo of Hotel California

Weird thing, on all other threads I have the 'upload a file' button, just not in the one in the link.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That link is showing up for me


Something to do with cookies. I'm not sure if I need to do something to allow it on my computer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am thinking these are browser issues of some kind. May be cookies. I would start with a clean cache and reload the site again not from a saved URL but by actually typing in the URL or do a search for guitarscanada and load it that way.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am thinking these are browser issues of some kind. May be cookies. I would start with a clean cache and reload the site again not from a saved URL but by actually typing in the URL or do a search for guitarscanada and load it that way.


It's the way it's encoded. 

It's "unsupported video" with a forum tag for soundcloud. 
With the previous software it was an actual web link to soundcloud. 

In Tapatalk, soundcloud is not recognized (media tags are, we get youtube) but web links worked. 
I assume it cause similar issues on other browsers, depending of the versions.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I installed a hack a while ago that accepts media tags from a wide variety of sources. Soundcloud was one of them. Some people that were running ad blockers had some issues with seeing the embedded media. May have been the way the OP posted it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure if any of you have tried to renew your subscription. I did a few days ago through paypal, and it still hasn't been processed. I just pm'd admin, so hopefully it gets rectified soon as I'd like to post an amp for trade.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Chito said:


> Here is a link from soundcloud that doesn't work.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fsets%2Friff-wrath-tunes-2016-spring


I just clicked the link and listened to the Hurley Jam seemed to work fine for me on my iMAc. Now that's strange the link worked from the post by Chito and does not work from my reply post


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Not sure if any of you have tried to renew your subscription. I did a few days ago through paypal, and it still hasn't been processed. I just pm'd admin, so hopefully it gets rectified soon as I'd like to post an amp for trade.


I got your PM, I will manually set your account for now and check with accounting why this was not working right when we are all back in the office. 
-Philip


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> Not sure if any of you have tried to renew your subscription. I did a few days ago through paypal, and it still hasn't been processed. I just pm'd admin, so hopefully it gets rectified soon as I'd like to post an amp for trade.


This has to do with a small setup change on the server. They will be able to fix that fairly quickly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This has to do with a small setup change on the server. They will be able to fix that fairly quickly.


They will be looking into it today.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Scott for all the hard work. It must have been a difficult decision to let your baby go.

And welcome Phil! As others have said, please don't alter this forum for the worst! 

I have already noticed something buggy since the sale... When I try to access the forum through tapatalk on my iphone 4, the application is very unstable and often crashes. Is it coincidence?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Thanks Scott for all the hard work. It must have been a difficult decision to let your baby go.
> 
> And welcome Phil! As others have said, please don't alter this forum for the worst!
> 
> I have already noticed something buggy since the sale... When I try to access the forum through tapatalk on my iphone 4, the application is very unstable and often crashes. Is it coincidence?


There are going to be some bugs to work through but all are solvable. Just have to report them and they will fix them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, Scott, you did a very admirable job over the years and we all appreciate your hard work and diligence. I have really enjoyed being a member and have learned so much. It is great to have a guitar/music forum in one's own country as it pertains more to what is going on locally.

The very best in your future endeavours!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So far, no difference. Good. (fingers crossed, knock on wood - my mother was a superstitious Brit)


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Thanks Scott for all the hard work. It must have been a difficult decision to let your baby go.
> And welcome Phil! As others have said, please don't alter this forum for the worst!
> I have already noticed something buggy since the sale... When I try to access the forum through tapatalk on my iphone 4, the application is very unstable and often crashes. Is it coincidence?


Which version of OS are you running? I will investigate this. 
-Philip


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Thanks Scott for all the hard work. It must have been a difficult decision to let your baby go.
> And welcome Phil! As others have said, please don't alter this forum for the worst!
> I have already noticed something buggy since the sale... When I try to access the forum through tapatalk on my iphone 4, the application is very unstable and often crashes. Is it coincidence?


Which version of OS are you running? I will investigate this. 
-Philip


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm on Win7, if that info helps for my probs.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep getting the message "Only Secure Content is being displayed" "Would you like to display all content?" "What are the Risks?"

This is the only site I get that message on and it's only started happening since the take over. Kinda weird


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lincoln said:


> I keep getting the message "Only Secure Content is being displayed" "Would you like to display all content?" "What are the Risks?"
> 
> This is the only site I get that message on and it's only started happening since the take over. Kinda weird


There should be no issue at all in viewing all content its clean. That is either a browser or security software warning I would assume. I would clear your cache and reload a fresh version of the website first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would clear your cache and reload a fresh version of the website first.


I've done that. A few times, including clearing everything,
uninstalling firefox, downloading/installing the latest version.
I still get the same warning .. and also only on this site.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I get the same warning on my phone and at work using Explorer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I've done that. A few times, including clearing everything,
> uninstalling firefox, downloading/installing the latest version.
> I still get the same warning .. and also only on this site.
> 
> View attachment 25049


Maybe it's time to go to Chrome.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> I've done that. A few times, including clearing everything,
> uninstalling firefox, downloading/installing the latest version.
> I still get the same warning .. and also only on this site.
> 
> View attachment 25049



SSL padlock does not display in Green color. | Firefox Support Forum | Mozilla Support

Its for sure a browser related issue. You should always see a green padlock on this site. It has SSL encryption and everything on it is secured through that encryption. If you are not getting a green lock there is a browser issue. All pages should begin with an https and not http


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> All pages should begin with an https and not http


As per my attachment, it does show https.

@steadly, 
I'll try chrome again.
I didn't think much of it when I did use it awhile back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> As per my attachment, it does show https.
> 
> @steadly,
> I'll try chrome again.
> I didn't think much of it when I did use it awhile back.


Its just picking up something that it does not like, could be the favicon (the little canadian flag I used on the tab) but whatever it is its not dangerous. If you can bypass it or tell firefox to ignore it you will be fine, That should turn the rest of the pages green for you.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> In fairness, this site is now owned by a subsidiary of The Toronto Star. That's a whole different scale altogether. I'm not sure yet what I think about that, but I can certainly understand why some people might feel it's no longer quite what they originally intended to participate in.


Ultimately everyone needs to choose for themselves what they want to do in the future, me included. I did my best while I owned it and it certainly changed and grew over the years. In one way you always strive to grow as it benefits the members. On the other hand growth and size also changes how you have to manage things. I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey scott, i just now read this announcement. i hope it turns out to be the right decision for you. no matter how it works out, thank you, with all of my heart. if you decide to start another one somewhere, lemme know, i'll go there too.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> if you decide to start another one somewhere, lemme know, i'll go there too.


Scott's been dieing to launch "Drummers Canada forums" for ages...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> In fairness, this site is now owned by a subsidiary of The Toronto Star. That's a whole different scale altogether. I'm not sure yet what I think about that, but I can certainly understand why some people might feel it's no longer quite what they originally intended to participate in.


Well I really don't like the sound of that. Hopefully it's a hands off relationship.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> SSL padlock does not display in Green color. | Firefox Support Forum | Mozilla Support
> 
> Its for sure a browser related issue. You should always see a green padlock on this site. It has SSL encryption and everything on it is secured through that encryption. If you are not getting a green lock there is a browser issue. All pages should begin with an https and not http
> 
> View attachment 25057


I'm getting the 'mixed content' message (secure but some content blocked). Info here: Mixed content blocking in Firefox | Firefox Help

and info for developers here: How to fix a website with blocked mixed content


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

nkjanssen said:


> In fairness, this site is now owned by a subsidiary of The Toronto Star. That's a whole different scale altogether. I'm not sure yet what I think about that, but I can certainly understand why some people might feel it's no longer quite what they originally intended to participate in.


The introduction of TorStar media is still pretty recent and has not changed the direction or the spirit of what we do.



davetcan said:


> Well I really don't like the sound of that. Hopefully it's a hands off relationship.


I have yet to personally have any interaction or direction from anyone at TorStar media. 

-Philip


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I'm getting the 'mixed content' message (secure but some content blocked). Info here: Mixed content blocking in Firefox | Firefox Help
> 
> and info for developers here: How to fix a website with blocked mixed content


I will report this. Thanks!
-Philip


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GCAdmin1 said:


> The introduction of TorStar media is still pretty recent and has not changed the direction or the spirit of what we do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what someone who is working for the Toronto Star would say. 



Nah, I'm just messing with you.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Not sure if any of you have tried to renew your subscription. I did a few days ago through paypal, and it still hasn't been processed. I just pm'd admin, so hopefully it gets rectified soon as I'd like to post an amp for trade.


Changes for you!!! Blockade!!! I'm on your side man. I'll bring the Cheetos you bring the lawn chairs. Meet you 20 after 4? Don't be late.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Changes for you!!! Blockade!!! I'm on your side man. I'll bring the Cheetos you bring the lawn chairs. Meet you 20 after 4? Don't be late.


It got sorted out yesterday.

Do I have to be high to understand your post?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Do I have to be high to understand your post?


Not at all but you will be when @sambonee arrive!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Do I have to be high to understand your post?


I just assumed you were always high.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What happened to the Guitars Canada Logo at the top ?????? It just says xenForo now.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Fixing this now. We just did a security patch update, this may have caused it. 
-Philip


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Time for a new logo?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I see Ian on TGP, he seems ok with forums, possibly the issue was the new owners. I can respect that but let's all relax.
> Mike was getting frustrated and slightly emotional at times, dunno why,.. airport screening process? meds? old age? I'm sure he's fine and complaining somewhere at this very moment. I can respect that.
> I'd have those back and posting any day.


Hair was growing inwards, it effects rationale.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Not sure if any of you have tried to renew your subscription. I did a few days ago through paypal, and it still hasn't been processed. I just pm'd admin, so hopefully it gets rectified soon as I'd like to post an amp for trade.


Chuck selling an amp, that's never happened before? Is this because of the change in ownership?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> I just assumed you were always high.


Drugs? Nope.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Which version of OS are you running? I will investigate this.
> -Philip


7.1.2

Hopefully it's resolved soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

Duplicate posts.
It's happening to me and a few others as well.
I think it's because when we click 'post reply', 
it doesn't _seem_ to load properly and when we hit 'post reply' again, 
that's when the duplicates pop up.
Just have to wait I guess. or edit as 'duplicate'. lol.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Duplicate posts.
> It's happening to me and a few others as well.
> I think it's because when we click 'post reply',
> it doesn't _seem_ to load properly and when we hit 'post reply' again,
> ...


Yeah I've seen triple posts. I receive alerts for them separately, like there's a delay in between.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I made my first duplicate post in I don't know how many years last week.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I made my first duplicate post in I don't know how many years last week.


It was sad, sad day.


----------



## Admin (Aug 16, 2016)

Testing. 
-Philip


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Testing.
> -Philip


Looks like you are good to go as far as posting in concerned. 
Enjoy the GC forum!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Amp repair section has been spammed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And fixed, that was quick, well done guys!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GCAdmin1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Phil, I am a community manager for VerticalScope.com, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for guitarscanada.com along with the current moderator team. We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> *
> ...


Fix the notifications problem. We don’t get notifications anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Fix the notifications problem. We don’t get notifications anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I do. I didn’t before but the problem was fixed!


----------

